# There must be something wrong with that high-school...



## Maestro (Jun 21, 2008)

A 23-year-old female teacher got fired after a (second) sex scandal broke out in Santaluces High, Lantana, Florida.

More info here :
Another teacher fired over alleged sex scandal -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

Not real smart!...hey?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2008)

who hires a 23yo to teach in highschool for Godsake.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2008)

Especially when they look like this... I mean c'mon people. You think any pubescent young man is going to pay to any attention to the subject she is teaching?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Soren (Jun 21, 2008)

TEACH ME!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2008)

She barely escaped 30yrs prison for having sex with a 14yo. She got off with no prison sentence. Jeez I can't imagine why.  Wish I was her 14yo student.

Now reverse the genders and that 23yo MALE teacher would have gotten everybit the worstcase sentence.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 22, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Especially when they look like this... I mean c'mon people. You think any pubescent young man is going to pay to any attention to the subject she is teaching?!?!?!?!??!?!



Well, if she is teaching sex education, YES ! 

But as you said, wish I was her 14-year-old student...


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2008)

I had a biology teacher that looked like this one, and oh my did we ever pay attention in her class. LOL


----------



## marconi (Jun 23, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> She barely escaped 30yrs prison for having sex with a 14yo. She got off with no prison sentence. Jeez I can't imagine why.  Wish I was her 14yo student.
> 
> Now reverse the genders and that 23yo MALE teacher would have gotten everybit the worstcase sentence.



Actually her boyfriend was 18 if you read that article carefully.



> Orloff says she wants parents to know she "won't tolerate our kids being hurt" and that she insists on her faculty practicing high ethical standards.


Omg she hurted him? Like, BDSM?


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 23, 2008)

I tihnk this is why my (all boys) secondary school would only employ female teachers that looked like your gran


----------



## Maestro (Jun 24, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> I tihnk this is why my (all boys) secondary school would only employ female teachers that looked like your gran



Ah, you too had the same problem ?


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 25, 2008)

Single sex schools are definitely the Devil's invention!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like an other school in the US is having problems with pedophile female teachers...

This time it is in Alabama, at the Clay-Chalkville Middle School. The scary thing is that she is accused of having sex with eight boys, all aging from 15 to 19. I saw the picture of the bitch... And man, she freaked me out !

Teacher accused of sex with eight boys - Telegraph


----------

